# Argos Photos!



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

My little boy Argos will not usually stay awake long enough for me to get the camera out, but here are a few from our first 9 days together! I'm in love!

Day 1: picked him up off the street where he'd been living as a semi-feral, and whisked him to doggie spa and the vet. Doggie spa maybe wasn't such a hit. But he smelled a million times better after!










Week 1: Slowly getting used to his new home, and sleeping 99% of the time!

"This is my house???"










Argos' first bed (ever) 


















Dog beds are for suckers... the couch is where it's at! Especially with mom's ankle for a pillow!









Or dad's lap...









Just chillin' ...


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aw he's so cute!!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I was hoping you would post pics of mr. sleepy head. He's precious!


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

Some new photos of our little hound dog! Argos has been with us SIXTEEN days and he has made AMAZING strides! He is really coming out of his protective shell and realizing that this is his safe place and we are his biggest fans!


















I just can't get over how ADORABLE he is when he's listening. That face!!!!









Daddy's home!!









This is one of his favorite facial expressions 









Sitting on my lap being happy.









That happened....









On one of his couches. (He has three. We have none.)


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

He can't believe his luck... my husband's parents' new little dog is a super hottie! 









The in laws' dog that Argos is now in love with. (She's a rare breed only found in Greece also - one of the 3 Greek breeds, called a Kokoni. Argos is another of the 3, the Greek Harehound. It's a total coincidence that we ended up with two Greek breeds, as both were strays, but actually quite RARE to end up that way! These breeds sadly are not doing so well population wise.)


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's so handsome! Love that hound face!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

What a cool looking dog Argos is and I like his name. What breed of hound is he? He reminds me of a Polish Hound, but you live in Greece.


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> What a cool looking dog Argos is and I like his name. What breed of hound is he? He reminds me of a Polish Hound, but you live in Greece.


He's called a Greek Harehound (or Greek Scenthound, or Greek Tracker). It's supposedly a very old breed from Ancient Sparta (not sure whether to believe that!) that was bred to run rabbits to exhaustion so they could be trapped by hunters (now, shot by hunters). They work in packs of 8-14 dogs. They are probably closely related to the Serbian Hound and the Balkan Hound, who all pretty much look the same.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

heidizag said:


> He's called a Greek Harehound (or Greek Scenthound, or Greek Tracker). It's supposedly a very old breed from Ancient Sparta (not sure whether to believe that!) that was bred to run rabbits to exhaustion so they could be trapped by hunters (now, shot by hunters). They work in packs of 8-14 dogs. They are probably closely related to the Serbian Hound and the Balkan Hound, who all pretty much look the same.


Oh drats, Argos tricked me! I looked up Greek Harehound too and saw most of them were very black in color and little bits of tan, while your dog is a lot of brown and some black. So I thought, "nope not that breed." Well I learned something new and old, dog coat colors come a variety.


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

yes there are two colors! black all over with tan eyebrows, and black back with tan underside and face. it's acceptable if they have a little white patch on the chest, which Argos does. It absolutely broke my heart today, my vet posted a photo (before/after) of a stray he's been treating for a series of serious health issues. The after photo looks VERY similar to Argos, as he is also a Greek Harehound. Warning, kind of graphic.

Photo of Argos' look-alike: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1425771645_0c0fed97d85ceadb2db3bf53bdf9dac7

My heart is breaking for this boy and I wish we could adopt him too. I wish we lived in a house with a yard.

And here's another one my vet treated, similar situation -- same breed though he may be a little mixed. These dogs are such great hunting dogs and the ungrateful hunters just abandon them. I don't get it. https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1426869600_fd14db728fde8924b1eaa9a9cae26290


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

heidizag said:


> yes there are two colors! black all over with tan eyebrows, and black back with tan underside and face. it's acceptable if they have a little white patch on the chest, which Argos does. It absolutely broke my heart today, my vet posted a photo (before/after) of a stray he's been treating for a series of serious health issues. The after photo looks VERY similar to Argos, as he is also a Greek Harehound. Warning, kind of graphic.
> 
> Photo of Argos' look-alike: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1425771645_0c0fed97d85ceadb2db3bf53bdf9dac7
> 
> ...


I thought he was a beagle. It's common for hunters to dump hounds in the US, too. You'll see a lot of senior hounds up for adoption because they got too old to keep up with the hunt. Anyone with the slightest sense of gratitude, or shame, would reward an old hunting dog with a spot on the couch for their waning years, but I guess gratitude and shame are in short supply.


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

Amaryllis said:


> I thought he was a beagle. It's common for hunters to dump hounds in the US, too. You'll see a lot of senior hounds up for adoption because they got too old to keep up with the hunt. Anyone with the slightest sense of gratitude, or shame, would reward an old hunting dog with a spot on the couch for their waning years, but I guess gratitude and shame are in short supply.


I call him my "tall, dark and handsome beagle" because he's quite a lot bigger (37 lbs) and no white except a little diamond on his chest. 

There ought to be a hound retirement type rescue for these dogs. Maybe some day we'll start one. Plenty of hunters don't have the compassion or humanity to care for their dogs even when they're of an age to be exploited apparently -- they even dump them on the streets in the "off season" so they don't have to feed them. My vet was treating another hound whom he had to euthanize after the hunter shot him (by mistake). I have no problem at all with working dogs and I think it's good for dogs to have that outlet if they have that inclination but damn if it doesn't get me angry thinking about the abuse that goes along with so much of it.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

heidizag said:


> I call him my "tall, dark and handsome beagle" because he's quite a lot bigger (37 lbs) and no white except a little diamond on his chest.
> 
> There ought to be a hound retirement type rescue for these dogs. Maybe some day we'll start one. Plenty of hunters don't have the compassion or humanity to care for their dogs even when they're of an age to be exploited apparently -- they even dump them on the streets in the "off season" so they don't have to feed them. My vet was treating another hound whom he had to euthanize after the hunter shot him (by mistake). I have no problem at all with working dogs and I think it's good for dogs to have that outlet if they have that inclination but damn if it doesn't get me angry thinking about the abuse that goes along with so much of it.


I can't think about it too much. It makes me cry. I think about my own dog and how excited he must have been to have his people paying attention to him, taking him on a car ride ... they were dropping him off at the shelter to die. That just kills me. He's such a great little guy.


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

Amaryllis said:


> I can't think about it too much. It makes me cry. I think about my own dog and how excited he must have been to have his people paying attention to him, taking him on a car ride ... they were dropping him off at the shelter to die. That just kills me. He's such a great little guy.


Same here. I don't know how anyone could give up a dog after bonding with him. I know, there are "reasons" that people give, but I don't see people giving up their children when they move or have health problems....


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> I can't think about it too much. It makes me cry. I think about my own dog and how excited he must have been to have his people paying attention to him, taking him on a car ride ... they were dropping him off at the shelter to die. That just kills me. He's such a great little guy.


This!! I've often cried trying to figure out how anyone could abandon Jazzy. She was an owner surrender due to a divorce. Her family dropped her off and the cat off at a high kill shelter. She was hours away from being pts before our rescue pulled her. It breaks my heart that her family just left her there to die. Her face lights up every time she sees my cats and I just think she's looking for her cat 

I'm not sure how Jewel ended up in a shelter, but I'm assuming she was a dumped hunting dog.


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

I know, I know... we all think our dog has the cutest ears of all. Please indulge me..... Aren't these the CUTEST EARS EVER?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's so handsome! Love hound ears!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes! I just love him!!


----------



## Averyismypei (May 24, 2010)

He is precious! Im glad he is living happy and well loved now!


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

Argos is back with two videos!!

Today we took him to the beach for the first time. He loved it!! I had broken my foot earlier this year and wasn't able to do any fun things with him. Now that I am allowed to walk again, we took him to experience sand and sea for the first time - maybe in his life even. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYE0BhLXOfQ&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmPsF4hb1RI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Such cute videos! I wish the pictures would show up for me though! Lovely dog, would love to see more of him!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Love the videos. He looks so happy. I'm sure there were TONS of new smells to keep him busy.


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

missc89 - sorry about all those broken photo links. I had posted them from FB and I guess they aren't stable. The probably worked for a few weeks at most. Grrr. I'll post some more though!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yay! Thanks! XD I'm one of those weird people that don't have facebook, but I'm starting to think maybe I should get it again :/


----------

